# What brand loco?



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I need to buy some new locos for the BGC and the new layout that will be under construction this summer. I usually shop for the best price but this time I want quality. Since I really don't know that much about which manufacturer makes the best engines I'd like to ask those of you who have some experience with HO engines to list 4 brands that you consider the most reliable locos to buy in order of preference. I'm not as interested in price as I am quality and reliability. What do you think? Pete


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Steam or Diesel??

Pat


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

My 2 cents:

Kato
Atlas
Athearn
Bachmann Spectrum


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Prospect193 said:


> Steam or Diesel??
> 
> Pat


Glad you asked that as I neglected to mention it. I guess diesel would be what I'm looking for. In particular E-8's and then later model diesels. Pete


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

Agree with JohnAP. Athearn blue box being my favorite, but they need to be converted if going DCC.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

DCC is not a concern for me. It will be a long time before I would want to go with that. I'm just looking for reliable operation. Pete


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Athearn Genesis or RTR or Blue box
Atlas
Kato
Proto 1K or 2K
Bachmann Spectrum


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Proto2000 (very smooth DC runners)
Athearn Genesis
Kato
Bachmann Spectrum
Atlas Silver series (or gold if you go DCC)


The P2K diesels in DC can be had REALLY cheap for the level of quality you get. I paid $60 for each of mine brand new in box.

http://www.trainworldonline.com/search.php?bymanufacturer=1294&checkbox[]=119&bycategory=89&x=23&y=9

Walther's has some E7 units on clearance right now - powered A/B with DCC/Sound for $240 - they are probably dual mode decoders, so they'd work on your layout (and the sound may even work as well - My Athearn Genesis came with a small remote to run the sound functions via DC)


PROTO 2000(R) Diesel EMD E7A-A Phase I Powered w/Sound & DCC -- Milwaukee Road "Hiawatha" #18A & 18B (orange, black)
WalthersProto
Walthers Part #: 920-40950
HO scale, Retails for $529.98
This product is on-sale today for $239.98


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Athearn Blue Box locos at shows can be had in the $20 - $30 dollar range. They are bullet proof. Little loud but they can be quieted down with some work. I have ~30 of them. They have become the workhorses of my fleet. Most of my steam is Mantua.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Clackety clack clack*

Sorry if y'all read that supposed of been a post

But since I'm on this I like them all


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Alrighty, Proto 2000/1000 are the best versions of the E-8/9's and you can even find some rare factory installed sound and DCC versions as well. Moving on I rate BLI and MTH very highly if you have a really nice DCC system that can use the many many features offered by them and the detail levels are incredible. Moving on I would rate Atlas gold/silver and Athearn Genesis and RTR in the same level of detailing. They all use QSI or Tsunami sound which are rock solid and sound beautiful. They also run just as reliably with no real issues to ever be found. The bottom of the list is Bachmann Spectrum and RTR engines which are really well detailed but just not quite to the levels of the others listed above and also rank lower do to their usually faulty DCC decoders. 

I don't actually own any HO scale Kato engines at this time so I can't comment on their reliability or the sound they put out and level of detailing but from what others say they seem to be good engines.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

tkruger said:


> Athearn Blue Box locos at shows can be had in the $20 - $30 dollar range. They are bullet proof. Little loud but they can be quieted down with some work. I have ~30 of them. They have become the workhorses of my fleet. Most of my steam is Mantua.


Are the Blue Box locos kits? Never built a kit loco before. Sounds interesting. Thanks for the tip. Pete


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

I agree Atheren are pretty great, have two and they still out pull my other units even the bigger freight haulers

as for the blue box kits some are some arent that's what I've noticed

moving on I do have 1 dcc engine that will run on both DCC and DC it has QSI sound on it I think and it sounds great... granted when I run the engine on a dc layout it won't shut up...LOL!


----------



## comman (Feb 8, 2012)

I am getting ready to start on my first ever layout. I am going to lay some track to make sure my locos run but I need to know how to tell difference between analog and dc as some of my stuff may be older than I know. Also which is better for road bed, foam or cork as my track is old brass. _ could have just started with all new but want to learn from ground up._


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

some dC will have circuit boards in them. All DCC have a circuit board. If there is no circuit board then it is DC. ( I think, might be wrong about the DCC stuff)

Best road bed? I use cork, but that is just me.

I have a mix of brass and NS track both work. I will not buy any brass track but if I have it I use it.


----------



## comman (Feb 8, 2012)

Cool!! I'll just use what I have to get up and started. Learning is going to be half the fun. Thanks and the best to you and yours.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

comman,
Just to clarify, Analog and DC are the same thing. DCC on the other hand is digital. Most older engines are DC, if in doubt pull the body/shell off and if it's got a circuit board snap a pic of it and I can tell you if it's got a DCC decoder chip or if it's just a DC lighting board, some look very close to each other.


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

comman said:


> Cool!! I'll just use what I have to get up and started. Learning is going to be half the fun. Thanks and the best to you and yours.


You def came to the right place to learn. These guys know enough to fill a warehouse


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Canadian Car Knocker said:


> You def came to the right place to learn. These guys know enough to fill a warehouse


I think you mean 5 large warehouses LOL!


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah that sounds about right.


----------



## comman (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks guys. I can see that I am going to really enjoy this forum. Best to you guys and yours.

comman


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Could we get back on topic here please? I still need a few more opinions on loco quality to get a solution to the problem. Thanks. Pete


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

I guess it also depends a bit on your budget per loco!! As you probably know they can vary tremendously!! Also I guess if detail is a prerequisite then you will find cheaper units normally lack!! From what I see from here and other forums as you go up in price you will find better detailed and better performing locos!! Now having said all that if you are mechanically minded and a whiz at kit bashing you can certainly make a cheap loco work a treat with some TLC!! Im sure once you figure out some of these variables it might make it a little easier to make a decision!!!


Pat


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Simple, if your a mechanicially inclined erson like some here are perhaps a low to mid range logo would be best and then you just use your skills to make it run how you like, or if your not so much mechanically inclined perhaps spending a bit more to get it the way you want out of the box would be best, for me I just use what I like and don't look at details, to me its keeping the price low (so no I don't mind sacrificeing a few things for a low cost) so low to mid range works great for me, as I love to tear them apart and put CD rom drive motors in them when possible and let them run like no tomorrow...especially the steamers, they will be getting the CD rom upgrade once I figure out how to turn them into haulers


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

I will throw in my two cents worth, Athern Blue Box is for sure the work horses and can be found for decent prices. Proto 2000 is my favorite for ultra smooth operation.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

You're DC correct Norgale? For the price - P2K and P1K engines can't be beat. They can be had new for $50-$70 and are really nice performers. P1K engines tend to be a little less expensive and only sacrifice a little bit of detail work on the engine - it's the same exact powertrain inside. Tons of affordable ones on trainworldonline.com


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

One thing is for sure here and that is that there is no solid #1 manufacturer that is prefered by the majority. Looks like a toss-up between Athern and Kato with Proto slightly in second place,then Atlas and Bachman.
Thanks for all the replys and opinions guys. Helps a lot. Pete


----------

